# Martin: Jesus Rocks!!!!!!



## Martin3924 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, my name is Martin and I'm a newbie, I don't know a whole lot about sound engineering but the basics, I'm hoping though that I will learn on this network!!!

I'm a Christian, a musician; play guitar & piano, and a worship leader at my church in California.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! Spend a few minutes each day reading the sound forum and Wiki and you'll be amazed at the things you can learn here. Join the "House of Worship Technicans Group". There you'll find a list of other CB members who do tech for a variety of churches. Some of our most active members around here are church sound technicians. (I got started in tech by running sound at church when I was in 5th grade). 

Don't be shy, get in and post. Also be sure to use the search function. You'll be amazed at the information you can find here. Welcome!


----------



## Kelite (Aug 4, 2009)

Great to have you aboard Martin, please feel free to pick up and drop off any relevant tips/tricks you deem worthy!  It's good to know you've got your bags packed, and ready when He says it time to go. I work with our youth group quite a bit and must agree- Jesus rocks.

I'm a recovering trumpet player with a few mandolins and a 70's Sigma. Now if I could get my fingers to work like they did back in the 80's, I'd have something...


----------



## jxgriffi (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome...

I'm the Lighting Director for Saddleback Church in Lake Forest (Rick Warren's Church). It can be a rough process...but, as you already know, definitely worth the pay-off.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kelite (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in, jxgriffi. It's nice to meet you! We are re-vamping the youth room (in the basement, of course) to accommodate a much larger youth group with friends dropping by more frequently.

Do any of you youth group types have suggestions for this project? Perhaps I'll throw the details of the space in a thread within the House of Worship discussion group-

It's nice to meet you, have a blessed day!


----------



## Brownlight (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome, What church do yo lead worship at in CA ?


----------

